# Hi..can i come in?



## hollyhymer (Nov 19, 2008)

Thought id say hi..

Starting a new life with my partner very soon..
Just waiting to take delivery of a Hymer B754..and cant wait.

Off to work on a campsite in Cornwall next year,and after that...the sky's the limit !!!

Will get back here whenever i can.


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Nov 19, 2008)

*welcome*

Come and join us Wildys

You sound as if you are going to enjoy yourselves any way.

Let us know if you find any good spots on your travels and enjoy the Hymer.

weez
Tony


----------



## hollyhymer (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks for the welcome Tony...

Looking forward to having a look around the site..lots to read and learn...

And will certainly let you know of any good spots found..

Holly..


----------



## wildman (Nov 19, 2008)

Enjoy Holly, you are coming to a nice part of the country.


----------



## hollyhymer (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks..been to Cornwall many times and love it...Thought it would be a good start before getting on the road and taking off !!!


----------



## jimmnlizz (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi Holly, welcome aboard.  I see Wildman has exceeded himself yet again!!!    JIM!!


----------



## hollyhymer (Nov 19, 2008)

What a Welcoming crowd you are..

This is a fab place,and we look forward so much to starting this adventure.

We shall be full timing,so sure we will have loads of tales to tell as we go along..haha


----------



## Guy (Nov 19, 2008)

hollyhymer said:


> Thought id say hi..
> 
> Starting a new life with my partner very soon..
> Just waiting to take delivery of a Hymer B754..and cant wait.
> ...



I am sure you will love your hymer, we have a B534 its great.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 19, 2008)

hi and welcome enjoy your time working on the camp site and keep us up to date how you go on .


----------

